# modem+router for dataone broadband



## sarathsnair (Jun 15, 2011)

is the *linksys WRT54G* is come with a modem+router ?
can it be used in a bsnl dataone connection ?
suggest me a good *modem+router* for my dataone broadband connection.. my budget is 2500Rs. i am from kerala


----------



## Anish (Jun 16, 2011)

go for the linksys wrt54g itself.. Its a decent router. Mostly a router houses a modem.


----------



## sarathsnair (Jun 16, 2011)

ohh..k.. then i dont buy seperate modem and router na ?
all router contain . modem ?


----------



## Anish (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes. a standalone router is used for only special purpose by the isp's


----------



## sarathsnair (Jun 17, 2011)

i want to set up a home wireless network so that i can connect my PC wired and laptop wirelessly. then what should i do ? Just buy a single wireless router na ? then what is the use of a modem ?


----------



## Anish (Jun 17, 2011)

Let me make it clear now:
Modem: A device which is used for converting the data bits into a signal suitable for transmission over the telephone lines.
Router: A device which is used deliver the data to a particular node connected to the internet, whether its a printer, pc, or another router itself.

So, you need both of them, both embedded together, its commonly called as a router,
got it? for more information, google can be a handy help.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 18, 2011)

This device doesn't have ADSL support, its just a wifi router with 4 RJ45 ports. If you have adsl connection then buy a modem or a router with adsl modem.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 18, 2011)

Ricky said:


> This device doesn't have ADSL support, its just a wifi router with 4 RJ45 ports. If you have adsl connection then buy a modem or a router with adsl modem.


Yes Anish is wrong. You will need a separate modem with that WRT54G. WAG54G is same as WRT54G but with the modem built in.


----------



## Anish (Jun 18, 2011)

@Ricky: Thanks for pointing out dude... Thought most of the routers houses a modem..(like the one they give in bsnl for dataone plans) . Thanks again


----------

